# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  συναγερμος μοτοσυκλετας sos

## sakk

καλησπερα παιδια θα ηθελα μερικες απο τις πολυτιμες γνωσεις σας, στη μοτοσυκλετα που αγορασα(μεταχειρισμενη) ο συναγερμος δεν δουλευει σωστα(δουλευει μονο το immobiliser,οσο και να κουναω,τσουλαω και χτυπαω την μηχανη μου ο συναγερμος δεν ενεργοποιειται δοκιμασα σημερα να ανοιξω το κουτι που περιεχει την πλακετα και ειδα ενα κομματι που μοιαζει να εχει ξεκολησει απο την θεση του,ειναι ενα επιπεδο στρογγυλο μαλλον μεταλλικο που πανω του ειναι κολλημενο ενα ελατηριοκαι στην ακρη του ελατηριου ενα πραγματακι που μοιαζει με μπαταρια ρολογιου...δωστε μου τα φωτα σας please!!!!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

μια φοτο θα δουλετυε αρκετα καλα νομιζω... αν και οπως λες ισως ειναι μπαραρια

----------


## sakk

φιλε nemmesis οντως με μια φωτο θα καταλαβαινατε καλυτερα αλλα δυστυχως λογω καρναβαλιου(πατρινος)εχει εξαφανιστει η  φωτογραφικη  απο το σπιτι!!!
καποια στιγμη ελπιζω να καταφερω να βαλω ομως.ο συναγερμος παιρνει ενεργεια απο την μπαταρια της μηχανης αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα.Θα βοηθουσε εαν μας ελεγες τον τυπο της μηχανης και την εταιρεια κατασκευης του συναγερμου.Εαν εχεις καλη μηχανη με μαιμου συναγερμο πως να δουλεψει;Μηπως ειναι προγραμματισμενος να κλεινει μονο το ιμομπιλαιζερ;Αυτο που βλεπεις μηπως ειναι η μπιλια ενεργοποιησης του συναγερμου οταν μετακινηθει η μηχανη σου;Εαν θελεις δωσε περισσοτερα στοιχεια.

----------


## Radiometer

> και ειδα ενα κομματι που μοιαζει να εχει ξεκολησει απο την θεση του,ειναι ενα επιπεδο στρογγυλο μαλλον μεταλλικο που πανω του ειναι κολλημενο ενα ελατηριοκαι στην ακρη του ελατηριου ενα πραγματακι που μοιαζει με μπαταρια ρολογιου...δωστε μου τα φωτα σας please!!!!!!


κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό το ελατήριο είναι το κραδασμικο του συναγερμού,  
είναι ο αισθητηρας που "δίνει" συναγερμό όταν κουνηθεί η μηχανή. 

Πες μας την μάρκα του συναγερμού και όντος μια φωτογραφία θα βοηθούσε.  :Smile:

----------


## sakk

το κουτακι δεν γραφει πανω τιποτα
εχει μονο το ledaki της  ευαισθησιας και τον ρυθμιστη της

----------


## sakk

εδω ειναι η πλακετα και το κομματι που υποθετω οτι εχει σπασει
περιμενω ιδεες και γνωμες

----------


## Radiometer

sakk αυτό πρέπει να είναι μονό ο αισθητηρας κραδασμού,
ψάξε κάπου θα υπάρχει και η κεντρική μονάδα του συναγερμού, ακολούθησε την διαδρομή του καλωδίου από 
τον αισθητήρα κραδασμού να δεις που καταλήγει.

και πάνω στην πλακέτα δίπλα στο Led εκεί που είναι το καλώδιο διακρίνω ένα μαύρισμα σε 2 υλικά

----------


## sakk

το μαυρισμα ειναι λογω κακης ληψης της φωτο, με τον κραδασμικο αιθητηρα τι να κανω?πως να το ξανακολησω εκει που ηταν?
αν και δεν πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι στην κεντρικη μοναδα στελνω και φωτο απο αυτην

----------


## sakk

ετσι φαινεται απο πανω

----------


## sakk

χωρις το καπακι της

----------


## sakk

βρηκα και αυτο τοκουμπακι ξερει κανεις τι κανει?
βρισκεται στην συνεχεια των καλωδιων της κεντρικης μοναδας

----------


## sakk

εδω κατι λειπει?η ειναι δυνατοτητες για κατι ακομα?

----------


## ice25

Γιαννη μου?? Σου θυμίζει κάτι ο συναγερμός αυτός??

το κουμπάκι αυτό είναι για προγραμματισμό και για να θέτεις εκτός τον συναγερμό με συγκεκριμένη ακολουθία αν χάσεις το τηλεκοντρόλ... ο συναγερμός μιαζει με παλιό viper

----------


## sakk

πως μπορω να τον προγραμματιζω με αυτο το κουμπι?ξερει καποιος καποια στανταρ βηματα και τι επιλογες εχω?

----------


## Radiometer

> Γιαννη μου?? Σου θυμίζει κάτι ο συναγερμός αυτός??
> 
> το κουμπάκι αυτό είναι για προγραμματισμό και για να θέτεις εκτός τον συναγερμό με συγκεκριμένη ακολουθία αν χάσεις το τηλεκοντρόλ... ο συναγερμός μιαζει με παλιό viper


Γιώργο αν και φαίνεται πολύ με παλιό viper δεν πρεπει να είναι, δες καλύτερα τα χρώματα της κεντρικής καλωδιώσεις




> πως μπορω να τον προγραμματιζω με αυτο το κουμπι?ξερει καποιος καποια στανταρ βηματα και τι επιλογες εχω?


πρέπει πρώτα να μάθουμε τι μάρκα είναι ο συναγερμός και έπειτα κάποιο εγχειρίδιο χρήσις,
αλλιώς πολύ δύσκολα να τον προγραμμάτισες,  δεν υπάρχουν στάνταρ βήματα , είναι διαφορετικά για κάθε μάρκα

παρατήρησα ότι στο πίσω μέρος έχει ένα αυτοκολιτο πού λέει 31 Οκτώβριος 2004 οπότε δεν είναι πολύ παλιός

----------


## ΨΗΛΟΣ

ψαξε πανω στην πλακετα να βρεις την μαρκα του συναγερμου η απο αυτην η την αλλη πλευρα, καπου θα το γραφει σιγουρα.





> χωρις το καπακι της

----------


## sakk

παιδια λογω καιρου δεν μπορω να το κοιταξω αμεσα αυριο θα σας πω...
οσο για εκεινο το κραδασμικο τι μπορω να κανω λετε να το ξανακολησω εκει που ηταν?
αν ναι,με ποιο τροπο?

----------

